# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Video clip

## basurero

Konnichi wa Nihon jin! 
Check out this clip, it was already posted in General Discussion but I'm posting it here because I'd like to know what it says on those little cards, and what they say in between each one, can you tell me kudasai?  ::    http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...chines&pl=true 
Arigato gozaimasu.. Com ban wa. 
Gomen nasai, nihongo o hanasemasen. I suck at Japanese, sorry for butchering your language.   ::  By the way, I'm going to Tokyo tomorrow. w00t!

----------


## MOG

Hi, basurero! 
Those little cards says ピタゴラスイッチ(Pythagoraswitch), which is consist of two words, Pythagoras and switch. Also they say Pythagoraswitch between each one. It is a TV program to make children interested in science. I see there is also a little song, so I write it down here. 
下りて来たのは空気ポンプ
orite kitanoha kuuki pompu
(There comes down an air pump)
赤球ころり　ミニカー走ればとんかち
akadama korori minicar hasireba tonnkati
(Red ball rolls and mini car runs and there comes a hammer)
歯車歯車ぐるぐる
haguruma haguruma guruguru
(A gear spins)
箱から飛び出すビー玉ビースケトンネルぐるぐるぐるぐる
hako kara tobidasu bidama bisuke tonneru guruguru guruguru
(There jumps out of a box a marble (whose name is) bisuke and it rolls down through the tunnel)
ビー玉ビースケ目が回り　後は任せた
bidama bisuke me ga mawari ato ha makaseta
(The marble bisuke felt dizzy and left the work)
紙コップからちびカップカー　ポケパッ
kami koppu kara tibi kappu car pokepa!
(Out of the paper cup little cup car - pokepa!)
ジグザグ坂道慎重に慎重に慎重に
jiguzagu sakamiti sinnchouni sinnchouni sinnchouni
(Zigzag zigzag there's come slopes, go carefully, carefully and carefully)
とにかく坂道慎重に慎重に慎重に
tonikaku sakamiti sinnchouni sinnchouni sinnchouni
(Anyway slopes be careful)
一人旅　連絡係も順調
hitoritabi rennrakugakari mo jinnchou
(Traveling alone, transfer agent goes smoothly)
登りだそれゆけ　何だ　坂　やれ　それゆけ
nobori da sore yuke nannda saka yare sore yuke
(There, climb, let's go right, take it easy and just keep yourself on)
着いたと思うまもなくビー玉消えました！
tuita to omou mamo naku bidama kiemasita!
(As soon as it get there, the marble disappears!)
いや待て、ころころ出てきたレールを地道に転がって
iya mate, korokoro detekita rail wo jimitini korogatte 
(No, wait, there it comes, go down by the rail steadily)
いよいよそこには矢印カー
iyoiyo soko niha yajirusi car
(At last there's an arrow-car)
進行方向　矢印の示すとおり　ゴール！
sinnkou houkou yajirusi no simesi toori goal!
(The arrow shows the line and goal!)
 ピタゴラ装置　４１番の歌でした！
pitagora souti yonjuu iti bann no uta desita!
(Pythagoras device, It was the 41st song!) 
Please keep learning Japanese, your on the right way! 
ЗЫ. Если у тебя есть время, приезжай пожалуйста и в Киото!  ::

----------


## basurero

Thanks for the translation, MOG. That's some very clever stuff there.  ::  
Arigato gozaimasu! I'm not sure yet if I'll be anywhere out of Tokyo, but if it gets boring then I'll probably go somewhere else, perhaps even... Kyoto!  ::  
Sayonara, otomodachi!  ::

----------


## ST

а правда, что слово 心 происходит от ごろごろ?   ::

----------


## MOG

::  
Откуда ты взял такую идею?

----------


## ST

в книжке прочел   ::   _
КОКОРО (яп): 
1) Душа, сердце, чувство, мысль, воля, память.
2) Суть, сущность, смысл, разгадка, ответ. 
От звукоподражания коро-коро - кубарем, кувырком.
"Коро-коро кавару" (идиома) - меняться, как флюгер. 
Из Японско-русского словаря изд-ва "Кэнкюся" под ред. Т. Фудзинума, Tokyo 2000. _

----------


## MOG

А мой словарь (広辞苑　第五版, известный японский словарь) говорит, что может быть, смотрев внутренности животных люди немели (凝る), потом кокоро стал общепринятом названием внутренностей человека, и развивалось на значение души.
禽獣（きんじゅう;птицы и звери）などの臓腑（ぞうふ）のすがたを見て、コル（凝る）またはココルといったのが語源か  。転じて、人間の臓腑の通称となり、さらに精神の意味に進んだ。 
Но не знаю. Может быть ты прав  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> А мой словарь (広辞苑　第五版, известный японский словарь) говорит, что может быть, смотрев внутренности животных люди немели (凝る), потом кокоро стал общепринятым названием внутренностей человека, и развивалось на значение души.
> 禽獣（きんじゅう;птицы и звери）などの臓腑（ぞうふ）のすがたを見て、コル（凝る）またはココルといったのが語源か  。転じて、人間の臓腑の通称となり、さらに精神の意味に進んだ。 
> Но не знаю. Может быть, ты прав

----------


## ST

you should learn Japanese, *Dimitri*. With you, this lounge will be number one at this forum   ::   
Very interesting. BTW, it`s kinda strange, what in diffirent cultures, heart was repository of soul and feelings, not head or brain. Why it is so...heart is just meat bag to pump a blood....may be bacause it is "alive" and "moving", while brain is just a still mush...[/b]

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD6zs9j9 ... d%20shirts  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhklMGA0 ... ch=urawaza

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  спасибо лампада!!! Вот так люди делают! И я не знал!!

----------


## ST

おおお私の神! 
ЗЫ: К-В, что означает твой аватар?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> おおお私の神! 
> ЗЫ: К-В, что означает твой аватар?

 как что, Винни пух с калиной! Лёв сам рисовал   ::  !

----------


## ST

хм...да, теперь вижу. я думал это один из психологических тестов, где  в кляксах надо видеть разные образы  ::  А кто такой Лев?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Лёв, наш местный чудак, имеющий талент рисовать  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/profile ... ile&u=4373

----------


## ST

а, Леоф. так бы сразу и сказал  ::

----------

